
Oracle employees are furious over Larry Ellison’s support of Trump - pabo
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/2/13/21136577/larry-ellison-fundraiser-donald-trump-oracle-employees
======
JohnFen
Do Oracle employees not realize the nature of the beast they work for?

------
PaulHoule
I can't imagine Ellison not endorsing the "rich jerk"

